# lost lab....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

My neighbor just called me and said there is a lost chocolate lab, female, up by the bear river boat launch in Corinne. She said she saw some duck hunters with a boat before hand and think this might be their dog. if anybody knows somebody that has lost a female chocolate lab on the bear river, let me know and i will get you in touch with the family that found the dog. from what i have been told, the female looks like she just had pups recently too. Lets hope we can find the owner if there is a hunter that lost their dog on the river.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Or.......The hunter is lost on the river. Hopefully all is well and the owner can be reunited with the dog.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

they mentioned the hunters looked like they had some kind of vehicle problem as they ended up walking over to the sinclair gas station so they wonder if that is when the dog got lost....


----------

